# Alliance 117b Bands



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought several different types of Alliance #117b bands, they are _great_ on Chinese and wire frame slingshots. They require absolutely no cutting or tying, even at the pouch. Using a Chinese or wire frame, it literally takes less than 5 seconds to create a band set, without any tools. They're very accurate and fast, with a light pull. They only get 50-100 shots per set, but that really isn't a problem, since "tying" an entire set takes less time than grabbing a handful of ammo. $7.50 per 250 bands on Amazon (with free shipping). These are definitely a keeper.

I also purchased the orange Alliance brand version of these, which contain no latex. I was really surprised by their performance. They seem to break a little faster than the Sterling ones, but they're an option for people who have latex allergy, and want to try a slingshot.

My cat and I demonstrate how easy these bands are to "tie":


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice video. Where did you get the small wire frame?
Wayne


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I found 8 of them on Ebay - on the lookout for more...


----------

